# valdoro mountain lodge, breckenridge CO 12/31-1/7 sleeps 8



## iiderman (Nov 30, 2016)

*New Years at Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge in a 3 BR and 2 BA (sleeps 8)*
*Last Minute Deal* $700 weekly rate

Enjoy New Years week, from Saturday, December 31, 2016 to January 7 at the Valdoro Mountain Lodge in the heart of a Rocky Mountain recreational winter wonderland. Located at the foot of the slopes in Breckenridge and just a 2 block stroll from downtown Breckenridge with it’s world class shopping and dining, the Valdoro is the perfect place for your holiday vacation. Valdoro's fine on-site amenities include a fitness center, indoor/outdoor pool, private spa treatment rooms, outdoor hot tubs with mountain views, concierge services, free resort shuttle, underground heated parking, games room, sundries shop and much more. Your luxuriously appointed unit consists of a three-bedroom villa with elegant furnishings, Jacuzzi tubs in both bathrooms with separate walk in showers, stone gas fireplace, gourmet kitchen with island, granite countertops, high end appliances and italian ceramic tile throughout; this beautifully decorated unit features imported surfaces and elegant designer furnishings. 
Visit www.valdoro.com


----------



## ttlax (Dec 1, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## PamMo (Dec 1, 2016)

This is a SMOKING HOT DEAL!!!!!!


----------



## iiderman (Dec 1, 2016)

It really is..  gives new meaning to "distressed rental".. I hate to give this away  but medical emergency.. I'm still trying to rent it on a couple of other websites but I will have to part with it for 700 if I have to.. it's far better than zero


----------



## ncaahockeyfan (Dec 2, 2016)

Just sent you a PM!


----------



## bobby13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent PM


----------



## iiderman (Dec 4, 2016)

Unit is no longer available
Thank you everyone!


----------

